# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Shprehje qe thuhen shpejt pa gabim

## Kërçovare1

Kemi shume shprehje te cilat perdoren edhe si loje ne mes per t'i thene me shpejtesi disa here pa gabim. Po i shkruaj une disa qe di, dhe qe mund t'i them gjithashtu ;-) Urdheroni shkruani edhe ju kush di ndonje, do te doja te mesoj edhe shume te tjera :-)

*Plepi plak i plasur, pak palce paska pasur!
E shes thesin, s'e shes thesin!
Kapa me kapak, kapa pa kapak, kapes ti veme kapak!
Karikatoristi karikaton nje karikature karakteristike!*

----------


## ArberXYZ

Dhe dhe, dhe dhe more

----------


## PINK

*Polli Pula e Lleshit ne Kacile t'leshit* ..

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Karikaturisti, karikaturon nje karikature karakteristike*...

----------


## KaLTerSi

> *Karikaturisti, karikaturon nje karikature karakteristike*...


kjo me karikaturen me kujtovi kete tjetren...  :uahaha:  
*hipa vidhit, zbrita vidhit 
piva uje ne rreze te vidhit*.

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## panchovilla

___________
E lidha kalin per gardhi, e lidha kalin per gardhi e lidha kalin per gardhi..
 :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## My_Soul

Jemi mbledhur per te mbledhur te pambledhshmit qe nuk mblidhen ne mbledhje, lol

Thabani tharron me tharre. Tharra ben keth, keth, keth.

----------


## Poeti

Vara vargun ne vig, vara vargun ne vig....

----------


## kærlighed

Ka kembe ura s`ka kembe ura
Karikaturisti karikaturon nje karikature me karakter karakteristik(nje verzion pak me i gjate)
I ra plaku plakes ne plenc plenci plakes plasi

----------


## Skofiar

Lidha kalin per litari, , per litari lidha kalin, kalin lidha per litari

----------


## Andres

Qante Qaniu pas qerres se qumshtit se qeni qimekuq i qe qepur pas...

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Plaku PLLAKAT suvaton..Plaka PLAKUN Se ndihmon *

----------


## Ihti

Shprehja ne vijim nuk te ngaterron kur e thua...po ama ta mbush gojen gjithe peshtyme  :ngerdheshje: 

Thimi thuri me thupra thane te thata nje thark per thiun, dhe therri thiun thinjosh me thike therese ne thertore.

----------


## Rebele

Makarena ha makarona.

----------


## joss

Thiu theret me thupra thane, thiu theret me thupra thane

----------


## Janka

Kercovare1, shume gallate tema. Ja dhe nje nga une:

Vera ikte, vjeshta vinte, vera vjeshten s'e arrinte.

Janka.

----------


## bebushja

Kupa me kapak kupa pa kapak.kupa me kapak kupa pa kapak,kupa me kapak kupa pa kapak.

----------


## princcesha

Qerimi qan Qamilja qesh, qeni e bubi han pershesh

----------


## TheUnforgiven

me kon kalon qili 
cili dush  poku jon ato

----------


## TheUnforgiven

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU as   qe po e kuiptoj aaaaaaaa     a  me bo pytje   e ju pergjigjni a komente  per komente   OOOOOOOOO  si genta sk aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   kurrrrrrrrrr  vi kush  ja ka inati  :perqeshje:  tungggggggggggggggggg

----------

